# Nailing hardi w/ roofing gun



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Years back I stopped in to check on a job and the drywall guy's were using roofing nailers. What a multi use tool.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Bill_Vincent said:


> I unnastand.  I, too, was worried that I'd offended YOU!
> 
> It's tough sometimes when you can't see the other guy's face!




Can I have an e-hug?!?!



I did a tile job yesterday and tried the gun. It was wicked awsome! it took me about 30 seconds to do 30-40 sq ft rather that 10-15 minutes banging nails and fingers.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> took me about 30 seconds to do 30-40 sq ft rather that 10-15 minutes banging nails and fingers.


and you don't need to put on the knee pads too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

In this day and age in this business we have way too many things to be concerned about without thinking electro-plated nails are going to cause severe problems. Those cheap chinese electro-plated nails in those cement boards will well out survive all of us.

I use shiny roofing nails all the time, they ain't going anywhere any time soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep~~ Used galvanized 1.5" nails alla time for shower walls. Never had to re-set them neither....just pump up the PSI to where they set flush.


----------



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hand Nail?*

We Quit hand nailing about 3 years ago. We use the Home D 1 1/2 nails and go to town. We use about 4 different guns and all work about the same I prefer the rigid because it has a lifetime guarantee and i can turn the compressor up to 120 psi and not care it it blows a seal. When using 1/4 HB pressure between 80 psi to 90 psi works great but with 1/2 inch HB if you don't want to have to go back and nail them in by hand keep the pressure over 90 psi and they should go right in.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Ceramictec said:


> I use a Rigid coil nail gun and love it.
> had a BeA years ago a roofer friend gave me and I wore that thing into the ground.
> 
> I would buy a new gun again if I have to hand nail 500+ nails in a floor or nail up some cement board on a ceiling.
> :001_huh:



We actually use buttons and 2 - 1/4" lath screws to put up cieling board. That's over existing plaster of course. :clap:
(Thank you Mr. Espresso in Lowell for all the good work while we were up here... that house will sell for what you want now... please call again.)


----------

